# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Bota su krijua në 6 ditë, Papa Françesku: Evolucioni dhe Big Bangu të sakta

## daniel00

28 Tetor 2014 - 19:53 | LAJME	




Bota su krijua në 6 ditë, Papa Françesku: Evolucioni dhe Big Bangu të sakta




Një deklaratë historike mund të cilësohet ajo e Papa Françeskut për raportet midis fesë dhe shkencës. Sipas Papës, teoria e evolucionit dhe ajo e Bing Bang-ut janë të sakta sepse zoti nuk është magjistar. 

Teoria e evolucionit dhe ajo e Big Bang-ut janë të sakta sepse Zoti nuk është një magjistar me shkopin magjik. Kur lexojmë apo flasim për krijimin dhe fillesën rrezikojmë të imagjinojmë Zotin si magjistar me një shkop magjik në dorë në gjendje për të bërë gjithçka. Kjo sështë e vërtetë, ka deklaruar kreu i Kishës Katolike gjatë një fjalimi në Akademinë e Shkencave të Selisë së Shenjtë. 

Ati i Shenjtë u shpreh se evolucioni nuk bie ndesh me nocionin fetar të krijimit, sepse që të ketë evolucion, nevojitet krijimi i qenieve që më pas të evoluojnë. Qëndrimi i Papa Françeskut përafrohet me atë të Papa Piut XI, i cili mirëpriti dy teoritë shkencore, por edhe me atë të Papa Gjon Palit II që deklaroi se evolucioni ishte më shumë se një hipotezë. 
(ed.me/BalkanWeb)

http://www.balkanweb.com/metropol/26...ta-219343.html

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

prit kur te dali qe edhe gje susi, ka ken i martu njitash.

----------


## Elian70

te besosh ne Zot nuk eshte ceshtje shkencore...shkenca nuk eshte e vetmja rruge e dobishme per te ndjekur jeten...Ai shkruan bukur, me pelqen veshja juaj, te dua shume etj. nuk jane shkencore, por kane vlere te madhe ne jete. Shkenca te ben te shikosh cdo gje qe te rrethon ne nje perspektive te vecante. Ka edhe shkencetare qe pretendojne se jane ateiste, por ne fund te fundit te dyja c'eshtje besimi jane. Zbulimet shkencore jane edhe zbulime religjoze...

----------


## mesia4ever

> prit kur te dali qe edhe gje *Je*susi, ka ken i martu njitash.


Misioni i Jezusit ishte qe te vdese per mekatet e botes dhe te predikoje mbreterine e Zotit. Full stop. Gjithcka tjeter eshte spekulim i ateisteve dhe myslimaneve.

Sa i perket teorise se evolucionit Papa ka dhene vetem nje mendim personal te tij per ta mbeshtetur nje hipoteze. Teoria e evolucionit bie ndesh me nocionin Biblik te krijimit sepse teoria e evolucionit pretendon se me evoluimin e krijesave primitive erdhem ne njerezit ne ekzistence. Papa ketu eshte duke genjyer kur thote se kjo teori nuk bjen ne kundershtim me besimin ne Zot. Papa nuk ia ka haber cfare thote Bibla pasi ashtu sikur per Albo-n e forumit tone Bibla 'eshte thjeshte nje liber sikur secilin liber qe e blen te dyqan'. Nderkaq ne anen tjeter Bibla thote se njeriu eshte krijuar vecmas nga kafshet, ne imazhin e Perendise.

Ceshtja e dyte eshte jo logjike. Cfare i nevojitet Perendise qe te krijoje njehere nje qelize e cila mund te evoluoje ne krijesa parazitore, krimba, peshqi, te dale ne toke e ngadale pas miliona viteve te evoluoje ne njeri. Kjo eshte budallallek dhe cdo evolucionist turperohet se eshte duke pranuar kete pretendim, ata thojne se 'ne nuk e kuptojme evolucionin'. Pa evolucionin ateizmi nuk ka baze logjike pasi nuk mund te kete krijese pa krijues. 


P.s.
Te krishteret nuk mund ta pranojne kete pasi kjo bie ne kundershtim me Biblen.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Misioni i Jezusit ishte qe te vdese per mekatet e botes dhe te predikoje mbreterine e Zotit. Full stop. Gjithcka tjeter eshte spekulim i ateisteve dhe myslimaneve.
> 
> Sa i perket teorise se evolucionit Papa ka dhene vetem nje mendim personal te tij per ta mbeshtetur nje hipoteze. Teoria e evolucionit bie ndesh me nocionin Biblik te krijimit sepse teoria e evolucionit pretendon se me evoluimin e krijesave primitive erdhem ne njerezit ne ekzistence. Papa ketu eshte duke genjyer kur thote se kjo teori nuk bjen ne kundershtim me besimin ne Zot. Papa nuk ia ka haber cfare thote Bibla pasi ashtu sikur per Albo-n e forumit tone Bibla 'eshte thjeshte nje liber sikur secilin liber qe e blen te dyqan'. Nderkaq ne anen tjeter Bibla thote se njeriu eshte krijuar vecmas nga kafshet, ne imazhin e Perendise.
> 
> Ceshtja e dyte eshte jo logjike. Cfare i nevojitet Perendise qe te krijoje njehere nje qelize e cila mund te evoluoje ne krijesa parazitore, krimba, peshqi, te dale ne toke e ngadale pas miliona viteve te evoluoje ne njeri. Kjo eshte budallallek dhe cdo evolucionist turperohet se eshte duke pranuar kete pretendim, ata thojne se 'ne nuk e kuptojme evolucionin'. Pa evolucionin ateizmi nuk ka baze logjike pasi nuk mund te kete krijese pa krijues. 
> 
> 
> P.s.
> Te krishteret nuk mund ta pranojne kete pasi kjo bie ne kundershtim me Biblen.


Thene me shkurt, Evolucioni, mohon ekzistencen e Zotit. Beni kujdes, tha Krishti, nga  profetet e reme. Eshte koha e fundit, dhe shume profeci, kane filluar te marin formen perfundimtare. Shume do te me theresin o Zot  o Zot...... por une do tju them, ikni se NUK JU KAM NJOHUR ASNJEHERE. Religjioni dhe doktrina e tij, ecen kunder Krishtit.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Thene me shkurt, Evolucioni, mohon ekzistencen e Zotit. Beni kujdes, tha Krishti, nga  profetet e reme. Eshte koha e fundit, dhe shume profeci, kane filluar te marin formen perfundimtare. Shume do te me theresin o Zot  o Zot...... por une do tju them, ikni se NUK JU KAM NJOHUR ASNJEHERE. Religjioni dhe doktrina e tij, ecen kunder Krishtit.


Nuk d.m.th. se te krishteret nuk mund te besojne ne teorine e evolucionit, p.sh. ka te krishtere (madje prift) qe beson ne ekzistencen e alieneve por kjo nuk e ben jo te krishter pasi eshte mendimi i tij personal. Shpetimi i te krishterit varet ne ate se a beson ne Krishtin si Shpetimtarin e tij. Ai mund te kete edhe besime tjera (qe kontradiktojne Biblen por personi ne fjale nuk e di) por sipas Krishtit mjafton te kete besim te sinqerte ne Te. P.sh. ka katolike qe adhurojne Marine dhe i luten asaj, ka katolike qe besojne ne ekzistencen e purgatorit, megjithese askund nuk predikohen ne Bibel ata i besojne keto gjera.

Teoria e evolucionit (apo me mire te themi Darvinizmi) nuk mohon ekzistencen e Zotit si Krijues, madje kjo teori apo hipoteze nuk merret hiq me kete, por vetem pretendon se ne njerezit kemi evoluar nga kafshet e duke shkuar miliona vite prapa ne kohe nga krijesat parazitore. Por ky pretendim nxit mijera pyetje tjera te cilat as shkencetaret nuk mund t'i pergjigjen. 
Poashtu edhe teoria e Dizajnit Inteligjent nuk thote se Perendia qe predikohet ne Bibel eshte krijuesi, por thjesht se krijesat e tokes jane te krijuara nga nje qenie inteligjente. Faktet shkencore varet si i interpreton, evolucionistet i interpretojne duke i pershtatur me fene e tyre ndersa kreacionistet i interpretojne duke i pershtatur me Biblen.

Nje gje qe mund ta vrojtojme ne natyre madje nga cdo njeri i thjeshte duket se krijesat jane krijuar menjehere ashtu sic thuhet ne Bibel. Poashtu bimet. Madje per bimet evolucionistet e pranojne se duken posacerisht te krijuara. Poashtu ato nuk mund te vijne ne ekzistence nga materia e pa jete pa nderhyrjen e Krijuesit.

----------


## toni77_toni

Ju disa (në veqanti deshmuesi dhe mesia4ever)   as që keni lidhje me të vërtetën e fesë, keni ngelur duke sulmuar Kishen e Krishtit, që d.m.th duke shllajfitë në vend si automjeti me goma të verës që rrëshqet në dëborë e nuk mund levizë vendi.

Bibla shkruan se "u krijua njeriu" dhe njeriu vërt u krijua. Kjo është një ditë për Zotin - por për botën mund të zgjat me shekuj (sepse ne jetojmë brenda kohe).

Bibla thot se "njeriu vdiq" kështu që njeriu vërtet vdiq, mirpo njeriu (njerezit) ende është në botë - jemi dhe po bashkbisedojmë - edhe pse të vdekur në njeri dhe të ngjallur në Jezusin. Kështu që njeriu sa  perket Zotit - ka vdekur dhe është ngjallur ("për nje ditë"), ndërsa ne (njeriu) ende jemi në botë dhe normal se nuk ka perfunduar ende ky proces. Kështu që është një proces i cili ka ndodhur ne një ditë (dmth njeriu vdiq ne diten kur tha Zoti) por (te vdekur) ne ende po jetojmë në këto botë. 

Andaj, krijimi dhe mbarimi i njeriut (ne kete bote) është ne një ditë për Zotin - ndërsa zgjat me shekuj për njeriun... 

Mësojeni ju vetvetën e juaj në vend që ta mesoni Papën.

----------

jarigas (30-10-2014)

----------


## Ceni-1

Nese e ka thene kete Papa , more toni77_toni , Papa paska shllajfite ! Dhe s'ke si te arsyetosh Papen , ani pse ju e quani ate te shenjte ose te pa gabueshem ! E shikoni se doktrina e juaj fetare bie ndesh me logjiken shendosh ? 
Pranimi i teoris se evolucionit automatikisht e mohon ekzistimin e Zotit . Sic besojme ne se njeriu e ka burimin prej njeriut te pare Ademit , ashtu besojne edhe psedu-shkenctaret e evolucionit  . Pra dallimi eshte se ne besojme ne baze te argumentit Hyjnor- Kuranit  . Kurse ata besojne ne iluzionet e tyre se ashtu ka ndodhure me njeriun evolucioni !

Dhe nuk e di pse me perjashtuat me heret , dhe pastaj nderruat mendje , bene ta di kush ke ai person ? Dhe cila eshte arsyeja e perjashtimit tim ? Kur po ju shikoj juve me veprimet e juaja se si silleni , po me beni te besoj edhe une ne teorin e evolucionit lol !!!

----------

mesia4ever (29-10-2014)

----------


## hot_prinz

Ne Gjermani me ka rastis disa here, te bej bisede apo t'ndegjoj perfaqesuesit e kishes katolike prifterinj apo murgesha. 
Kam mbete i impresionuar thelle, me diapazonin e gjere te dijes se larte. Nje murgeshe me tregoi njehere, se pergjate jetes se saj, jashte obligimeve fetare, cdo dite lexon libra dhe studion ne drejtime te ndryshme. 

Feja katolike eshte modernizuar dhe ecen perkrah perparimeve shkencore dhe evolimit njerzor. Se me shekuj, e ka kuptuar se njeriut te zhvilluar nuk mund ti tregosh perralla me kesulkuqen, por vetem mund ra mbeshtetesh nese ka nevojen e nje mbeshtetje shpirterore.

----------

jarigas (30-10-2014)

----------


## user010

Me sa di, 6 ditet, nuk jan dite si tonat, pra nisi puna ne 8 te mengjesit p.sh dhe mbaroi ne 4 te pasdites, kam pershtypjen se behet fjale per 6 periudha kohe.

Shume gjera jan te pershtatura sipas mundesive te kuptimit qe kishin njerzit ne c'do kohe. Po te lexosh disa tekste/libra teologjike qe jan kaq te veshtira per tu kuptuar, atehere me te vertet i vlereson shkrimet e pershtatura/thjeshtesuara per njeriun e perditeshem.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ne Gjermani me ka rastis disa here, te bej bisede apo t'ndegjoj perfaqesuesit e kishes katolike prifterinj apo murgesha. 
> Kam mbete i impresionuar thelle, me diapazonin e gjere te dijes se larte. Nje murgeshe me tregoi njehere, se pergjate jetes se saj, jashte obligimeve fetare, cdo dite lexon libra dhe studion ne drejtime te ndryshme. 
> 
> Feja katolike eshte modernizuar dhe ecen perkrah perparimeve shkencore dhe evolimit njerzor. Se me shekuj, e ka kuptuar se njeriut te zhvilluar nuk mund ti tregosh perralla me kesulkuqen, por vetem mund ra mbeshtetesh nese ka nevojen e nje mbeshtetje shpirterore.


Ekzistencen tone si njerez ti po e barazon me kesulekuqen. Perralle me kesulekuqen eshte teoria e ateisteve se erdhem ne toke vetvetiu pa nderhyrjen mbi natyre te asnje krijuesi.
E lexova nje shkrim rreth nje shkencetari ateist qe kishte shkruar nje liber dhe ne ate liber thoshte se ne njerezit jemi te krijuar nga alienet dhe jemi prure ne toke krejt koheve te fundit sepse *aspak nuk iu kemi pershtatur kushteve te natyres* apo me mire *te them nuk kemi evoluar qe t'iu pershtatemi kushteve te natyres*. Cfare te perparuari me shkence kur ju thoni se njerezit e pare erdhen ne ekzistence nga majmunet.

Perse majmunet tani nuk lindin njerez apo vetem ne te kaluaren e kane bere kete?! _Si i thirrim bebet e majmuneve, njerez apo majmune?_

Edhe ne carcet shkencore teoria e evolucionit po humbet argumentet dhe Dizajni Inteligjent po fiton terren. Lexo cfare thote Anthony Flew pas zbulimit te kompleksitetit te ADN-se. Ju thoni se kjo krijohet rastesisht edhe deshironi ta pranojme si shkence kete pretendim tuajin.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Me sa di, 6 ditet, nuk jan dite si tonat, pra nisi puna ne 8 te mengjesit p.sh dhe mbaroi ne 4 te pasdites, kam pershtypjen se behet fjale per 6 periudha kohe.
> 
> Shume gjera jan te pershtatura sipas mundesive te kuptimit qe kishin njerzit ne c'do kohe. Po te lexosh disa tekste/libra teologjike qe jan kaq te veshtira per tu kuptuar, atehere me te vertet i vlereson shkrimet e pershtatura/thjeshtesuara per njeriun e perditeshem.


I nderuar mund te kete patur nje 'hapesire kohe' ne mes dites se pare dhe dites se dyte e keshtu me rradhe, por gjithashtu kjo teori eshte spekulim pasi nuk ka si te provohet. Kjo nuk bie ne kundershtim me tekstin Biblik. Kjo teori quhet 'Gap Creationism'.

Nje kunder argument i forte kunder teorise se evolucionit eshte se ne fosile nuk gjendet nje specie 'rruges se evoluimit' ne nje specie tjeter. Ateistet na thone se 'fosilizimi eshte proces i veshtire' dhe de keto specie kane ekzistuar. Atehere nese eshte ky pretendim i tyre i vertete ne sot do te shihnim specie te ndryshme ne procesin e tyre te evoluimit. Pra nuk ka forma tranzite qe ne anglisht thirren 'transitional forms', as ne fosile e as ne ate cfare shohim ne sot, pra tek kafshet apo te insektet. Nese teoria e evolucionit do te ishte e vertete atehere ne vet njerezit do te ishim vetem nje forme tranzite e nje specie qe evoluon ne nje specie tjeter.

----------


## Norça.li

*

Nuk besoj qe papa e ka thene kete ne ate menyre sic e thot shkenca zyrtare, megjithese eshte ne kundershtim edhe me qendrimin zyrtar te religjioneve. Sepse te dyjat jane gabim.



Natyrisht qe bota eshte krijuar "mbrenda gjashte ditesh", ama jo ne kuptimin njerezor.
Nje vit tek Perendia = 4320 milion vite.


Big Beng, ne kuptimi frymeror ka kuptim krejt tjere nga ai "shkencor".
Big Beng ne kuptimin frymeror, sipas thenies "Nga Une jeni krijuar dhe tek Une do te ktheheni" d.m.th frymeqitje(*Out*breathing).
Frymeqitje (*out*breathing) eshte Krijimi, kurse frymenarrja (*in*breathing) eshte "Kthimi tek Ai".

Edhe evolucioni, ne kuptimin frymeror ka kuptim krejt tjeter nga ai qe na e rrefen "shkenca". Evolucioni nuk eshte gje teori porse nje fakt, te cilin duhet mesuar. Por evolucioni i njemendte nuk eshte evolucioni fizik, porse ai FRYMEROR.
Ne kuptimin frymeror evolucion eshte zgjerimi i vetedijes (extending of consciousness). etj. etj.

Natyrisht qe eshte gabim edhe interpretimi fetar i ketyre gjerave..."gjashte dite, kurse te shtaten, diten e diele... Ai pushoi..." . Perendia nuk pushon dot. Ai eshte aktiv 24/7 pa pushim.

Sidoqofte, kjo thenie e Papes, nese e ka thene kete, do t'i ktheje kryeteposhte (permbys) si teorite "shkencore" ashtu dhe ato "fetare".

Natyrisht se, per t'i kuptuar keto qe i thash, lypset lexuar nje mori librash te duhur


*

----------


## hot_prinz

> Ekzistencen tone si njerez ti po e barazon me kesulekuqen. Perralle me kesulekuqen eshte teoria e ateisteve se erdhem ne toke vetvetiu pa nderhyrjen mbi natyre te asnje krijuesi.
> E lexova nje shkrim rreth nje shkencetari ateist qe kishte shkruar nje liber dhe ne ate liber thoshte se ne njerezit jemi te krijuar nga alienet dhe jemi prure ne toke krejt koheve te fundit sepse *aspak nuk iu kemi pershtatur kushteve te natyres* apo me mire *te them nuk kemi evoluar qe t'iu pershtatemi kushteve te natyres*. Cfare te perparuari me shkence kur ju thoni se njerezit e pare erdhen ne ekzistence nga majmunet.
> 
> Perse majmunet tani nuk lindin njerez apo vetem ne te kaluaren e kane bere kete?! _Si i thirrim bebet e majmuneve, njerez apo majmune?_
> 
> Edhe ne carcet shkencore teoria e evolucionit po humbet argumentet dhe Dizajni Inteligjent po fiton terren. Lexo cfare thote Anthony Flew pas zbulimit te kompleksitetit te ADN-se. Ju thoni se kjo krijohet rastesisht edhe deshironi ta pranojme si shkence kete pretendim tuajin.


Perralla i quaj une ato gjera, kur dikush mundohet te te imponoje apo te te indoktrinoje gjera absurde, fluturoi gomari, e ndau detin ne dysh, e beri shkopin gjarper, i hengri dhia letren e i pshurri macja n'vesh. 

Edhepse ne jetojme ne nje univers, te cilin sipas mundesive tona te limituara (koha, hapesira, ...) ende nuk mund ta perceptojme e ta zbulojme ne teresi, nuk eshte e thene tani te lejojme mendjen tone te impenjohet nga lloj lloj shamani fetar. 

Mendja e zhvilluar e nje njeriu racional, nuk mund ta gelltise shamanlleqe te shkopave magjike, gomarve fluturues, etj., sepse eshte shume e thjeshte, universi edhepse per mendjen e njeriut tani per tani e edhe ndoshta ne te ardhmen nuk do te jete e mundur te paperceptohet ne pergjithesi, realiteti dhe racionaliteti mbetet i perhershem: as nuk fluturo gomari, as nuk mund ta ndash detin ne dysh, as nuk mund ta besh shkopin gjarper, etj.

Besimi ne keto gjera joracionale, shtyen mendjen e njeriut te ndodhet jashte realitetit racional, sepse thjesht nuk mund t'ndodhin vetem nese behet fjale per nje force te panjohur per ne, jashtetokesore (aliene), e cila eshte aq e fuqishme qe i then ligjet e njohura per ne, si ato fizike, kuantike, kohore, gravitale, etj. 

Per mua puna qendro keshtu, perderisa shkencetaret vetem mendojne apo hudhin teori se mund te ekzistoje ndonje force e panjohur (le te themi aliene) per ne, feja dhe te indoktrinuarit e fese besojne thelle se nje force e tille ekziston dhe mundohen te te impenjojne kete ekzistence, racionaliteti kundrej joracionalitetit.

Fundja, edhe nese e marrim teoretikisht se nje force e tille vertete ekziston, une si nje njeri i lire, ndoshta do te me impresionoje me gjera te panjohura, por edhe ajo force kurre nuk do te mund te me imponoje, sepse do te thyente ligjin e vet, krijimin e nje qenje me nje mendje te lire me qellimin per ta kufizuar apo per ta impenjuar.

Kur flet per evolucionin, duhet te marresh parasysh kohen. Kur thua pse majmunet nuk behen njerz? Mund te me thuash sigurte ti se pas 1 milion vitesh, nuk do te evolojne njerzit ne majmune e majmunet te behen njerz? 

Fakt racional mbetet se, njerzimi vetem keto dy shekujt e fundit eshte zvilluar me hapa marramendes, koha e industrializimit, zbulimet atomike, gjenetike, epoka e virtualitetit, i ka ndryshuar njerzit aq shume., zbulimet qe behen ne shkemca te ndryshme, e posaqerisht ne medicine me lloj lloj implantatesh qe ndihmojne njeriun ne jeten e perditshme, ne shekujt e ardheshem do e shendrrojne njeriun ne nje qenje bionike (gjysme njeri gjysme makine).

Ky eshte evolucioni miku im.

----------

WesternBlot (01-11-2014)

----------


## ilia spiro

> 28 Tetor 2014 - 19:53 | LAJME	
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bota s’u krijua në 6 ditë, Papa Françesku: Evolucioni dhe Big Bangu të sakta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Teoria" e evolucionit teist. Keshtu eshte percaktuar kjo thenie jo e re e papa franceskut e cila perfshin dhe pranon evolucionin,.si teori "shkencore"..kjo "teori" eshte perhapur shume sot e kane edhe protestantet, etj., jo vetem katoliket. Kjo eshte thjesht herezi, nuk ka lidhje me Biblen dhe krijimin sic e beri Perendia Triadik. Cdo fjale e thene ne Bibel eshte absolutisht e vertete. Perendia  krijoi gjithcka per 6 dite dhe diten e shtate pushoi e u shplodh. Njeriu u krijua diten e 6-te. keto "dite" jane dite 24-oreshe, njesoj si sot. Njeriu u krijua njehere dhe nuk evoluoi perpara, por per shkak te mekatit, u degradua ne permasa, gjatesi trupore, vitet e jetes, etj.
teoria e papes, synon qe gradualisht te eliminoje Zotitn dhe ta zevendesoje me "shkencen". Eshte kaq e vertete kjo, sepse evolucioni sot nuk eshte me nje e vertete shkencore por nje supozim, pothuajse krejtesisht joshkencor, sepse nuk vertetohet qe kene ekzistuar llojet ndermjetese.
Me kete "teori" papa po zbulohet se cili eshte..
tung

----------


## JuliusB

> Cfare te sulmuari ore Toni, Kishen e Krishtit, besimtaret e Krishtit nuk thone se kemi prejardhjen nga evoluimi i majmuneve por se na ka krijuar Perendia.
> 
> Cfare te mesuari vetveten kur ju na thoni se ne njerezit kemi evoluar nga majmunet, te vetmin argument keni 'ngjashmerite qe posedojme me majmunet', dhe se 'kemi 5 gishterinje'. Pra kapeni ne kesi gjerash eshte sikur me thene 'majmunet kane qime ne koke e edhe njerezit kane qime, kjo eshte fakt shkencor i evoluimit nga ta. I ka 2 sy, edhe luani i ka 2 sy, ka krijesa tjera qe kane me shume sy kjo nuk d.m.th. se nje specie evoluon ne nje specie tjeter. Kjo nuk d.m.th. asgje. Majmunet jane te krijuar te jetojne ne lisa, njerezit nuk jane krijuar te jetojne ne lisa. Trupi jone nga nje goditje e thjeshte mund te pesoje shume. Nje rrezim nga 2-3 metra e then eshtren. Eshtrat tona jane me te dobeta se te majmunit, nese kemi evoluar nga ta atehere ne do t'i kishim ato me te forta pasi teoria e evolucionit thote se speciet evoluojne dhe behen specie me te forta per te mbijetuar. Shimpanzat jane 2-5 here me te forte fizikisht sesa ne. Pra jane te krijuar posacerisht per jete te eger e ne xhungel, ndersa ne njerezit nuk matemi me to.
> 
> Ama disa shkencetare nuk thone se kemi prejardhjen prej ketyre majmuneve si te sotit, por 'ata ishin ndryshe - te lashte - tjere', e tashme keni filluar nje fe te re sepse po beni spekulime se cfare ishin ata majmunet tjere. Skeni asnje fakt e argument perse t'i pranojme si shkencore pretendimet tuaja.
> 
> Bibla thote qe njeriu u krijua por thote gjithashtu se njeriu u krijua vecmas nga bota shtazore. Ti se di kete se ti pret nga Papa ta lexoje Biblen per ty. Edhe e vetmja krijese unike ne te gjithe boten pasi ka inteligjencen. Ne jemi e vetmja krijese qe bazohemi ne forcen e inteligjences per te mbijetuar. Nese nuk do ta kishim kete ne do te zhdukeshim shume shpejt. E ju me teorine e tuaj do te thonit se ne do te evoluonim ne nje 'specie tjeter' edhe me te forte.
> 
> Papes do i thoja, more kastravec ku behet majmuni njeri?! Apo vetem ne te kaluaren mund te ndodhi kjo e tani nuk ndodhe?! I bete njerezit forme tranzistore?!


O toc kur do ta mesosh se evolucioni nuk thote se njeriu e ka prejardhjen nga majmuni por thote se majmuni dhe njeriu kane paraardhes te njejte.
2 gjera komplet ndrysshe por ti je toc dhe nuk kupton.
Pastaj qe ta dish evolucioni eshte teori. Dhe nga cka duket, kjo jep me shume shpjegime se si kane ardhur llojet e nenllojet.
Ne kundershtim nga feja jote o toc , teoria e evolucionit eshte e hapur ndaj zbulimeve te reja shkencore dhe ne nje dite mund te hidhet poshte.
Mund te hidhet poshte por jo nga tipa si puna jote qe besojne ne legjenda apo mite.

----------


## toni77_toni

Kisha katolike nuk beson, si dhe nuk shpall se "njeriu e ka prejardhjen prej majmunit"! Janë pikërisht armiqt e Kishes ata që shpifin dhe propagandojnë kundër Papës dhe  Kishes. Ndër ata janë edhe disa sekte që e luftojnë shumë Kishen e Krishtit pasi që ata i ka genjye djalli dhe ndarë nga Kisha, e tash i njëjti djall ua nxan pritat njerëzve, permes ketyre argatëve, me ndonjë propagandë dhe zë kunder Kishës,  të dëmtojne Ksihen dhe të bëjnë shokë si veten duke larguar ndoj "qorr jovan" nga Kisha.

Deklarata e Papës që edhe po diskutohet në këtë temë, është marrur në kontest të kundërt dhe po shkrfuytezohet për të keq. 

Pos asaj, Bibla nuk duhet të merret çdo her fjalë për fjalë pasi në shumë raste autori ka folur edhe me simbolika. Psh, ne një rast Jezusi ka thënë pë Tempullin e Jeruzalemit se; "për tri dit do ta rrenoj dhe ndertoj Tempullin e Ri"! Këtu Jezusi nuk e kishte fjalen per ndertimin e një Tempulli me gur dhe tulla, por per tempullin Kishen - TRUPIN e Krishtit, që pas vdekjes dhe ngjalljes - Shpirti i Shenjt ZOT  do të zbret në njeri - Kishë. Kështu që njeriu u bë tempull i Zotit. Etj e tj - që d.t.th se Bibla na flet edhe me simbolika, por varet se si njeriu i shtjellon ato.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Cdo fjale e thene ne Bibel eshte absolutisht e vertete. Perendia  krijoi gjithcka per 6 dite dhe diten e shtate pushoi e u shplodh. Njeriu u krijua diten e 6-te. keto "dite" jane dite 24-oreshe, njesoj si sot.
> 
>  papa po zbulohet se cili eshte..
> tung


Meqense sipas teje  "papa po zbulohet se cili eshte" na thuaj ti tash se kush na qenke ti, jep pergjigje pasi merr Biblen fjal per fjalë, lexoj ket rresht biblik, nga Zanafilla 2, rreshti 16- 17 qe shkruan:

_"16 Dhe Zoti Perëndi e urdhëroi njeriun duke i thënë: "Ha bile lirisht nga çdo pemë e kopshtit;
17 por mos ha nga pema e njohjes të së mirës dhe të së keqes, sepse ditën që do të hash prej saj ke për të vdekur me siguri"._

A vdiqë Adami dhe Eva at ditë kur hengren nga pema e ndaluar? 

KUJDES - Bibla po shkruan se Zoti te ket thene se: _"ditën që do të hash prej saj ke për të vdekur me siguri"_ dhe mandej ne vijim Bibla shkruan se: 
_"dhe ajo mori nga fruti i saj, e hëngri dhe i dha edhe burrit të saj që ishte me të, dhe hëngri edhe ai"!!_

----------


## Wordless

> Pranimi i teoris se evolucionit automatikisht e mohon ekzistimin e Zotit .!


Automatikisht ja ke fut kot edhe ti !! A mendon se kur u shpall Kurani e kuptun njerzit te gjithin a ? Apo mos valle ka hala pjese ne te qe duan kohe dhe evoluim te inteligjences njerzore qe te kuptohet ?! A e shef pra qe edhe ne ket pjese Zoti i ka bo shpalljet evolutive

----------


## semiku

> Nje kunder argument i forte kunder teorise se evolucionit eshte se ne fosile nuk gjendet nje specie 'rruges se evoluimit' ne nje specie tjeter. Ateistet na thone se 'fosilizimi eshte proces i veshtire' dhe de keto specie kane ekzistuar. Atehere nese eshte ky pretendim i tyre i vertete ne sot do te shihnim specie te ndryshme ne procesin e tyre te evoluimit. Pra nuk ka forma tranzite qe ne anglisht thirren 'transitional forms', as ne fosile e as ne ate cfare shohim ne sot, pra tek kafshet apo te insektet. Nese teoria e evolucionit do te ishte e vertete atehere ne vet njerezit do te ishim vetem nje forme tranzite e nje specie qe evoluon ne nje specie tjeter.


Shume argument i forte,te rrezon per dhe.
Hajt ma thjeshte,keshtu :
- Nese ndonje deshmitar ne Gjyq deshmon qe ka pare njeri qe eshte larguar nga shtepija kur eshte bere krimi.A mundemi ne kete rast te nxjerrim perfundimin qe kjo deshmi nuk deshmon asgje ? Natyrisht qe kjo eshte deshmi.
Dihet si jane krijuar fosilet.Mundet te deshmohen edhe sa jane te vjeter.Mundet te deshmohet qe disa lloje kane jetuar dhe kur.Mundet gjithashtu te deshmohet qe disa specie nuk kane egzistuar ne periudha te caktuara.P.sh. Njeriu nuk ka egzistuar ne kohen e Dinosaureve.
Ketu e ke pergjigjen per "transitional forms" tendin.Madje edhe nuk eshte me rendesi qe "nuk jane".Sipas krijimit qe e paraqet Bibla jote Dinosauret jane krijuar ne te njejten kohe kur jane krijuar edhe speciet e tjera.Shkenca e ka vertetuar qe kjo nuk eshte e Vertete.

Kur ju kerkoni forma tranzite kjo nuk eshte asgje me shume se sa mashtrim dhe josinqeritet i qellimte,gjysem nga padija e gjysma tjeter vie nga indoktrinimi Biblik.Thjesht deshironi te ndegjoni dhe besoni ate qe ju flet Biblosi.Shkenca ju ofron nje seri te fosileve te cfar do lloji,munden te rradhiten p.sh ne nje drejtez qe shkon ne kohe,dhe nese ju thuhet ky fosil eshte i vjeter 150.000 (a) vite ndersa ky tjeteri eshte i vjeter 70.000 (b) vite me siguri qe do kerkoni forme te ndermjetme midis ketyre dy kohrave a & b...natyrisht qe nuk munden te gjinden fosile te panumerta qe do e mbulonin cdo pike te drejtezes.
Nga ajo qe shkruan pa pushim ketu per Evulucionin,une kuptoj qe TI format e ndermjetme i konsideron ndonje Njeripeshk  :ngerdheshje: ,apo ndonje krijese hibride te paster,apo jo ? Dhe prej kesaj nxjerr nje perfundim qe Evulucioni nuk vlen,eshte budallaki,...

Mirepo duhesh ta dish qe format e ndermjetme jane konceptuar si nje ndihmese qe me lehte te sistematizohen speciet gjate periudhave historike....cdo pasardhes ngjan ne prinderit e tyre,ndersa pasardhesit e tjere prap ngjajne ne prinderit e tyre - kjo eshte e pashmangshme.Mirepo pas nje fluksi kohor te gjate me qindra mijera ,miliona vite ,specia ndryshon ngadale,teper ngadal.Munde te ndryshoj edhe ne varesi te ambientit natyror ... 
Kot e kerkon Njeriunpeshk,nuk egziston.Ashtu si i kupton format e ndermjetme nuk egzistojne.

Ajo qe thua ne fund qe vet njeriu munde te jete nje specie qe do evuloje ne ndonje specie tjeter,nuk perjashtohet si mundesi.Mirepo ne nje Bote te globalizuar ku Bota eshte shenderruar ne nje fshat Nuk do te ndodh.Nje nder parimet baze qe nje specie te evuloje ne dic "tjeter" eshte pikerisht e kunderta, Izolimi ndaj grupeve tjera.

----------

